# Northeast is depressing right now!



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have suffered for 20 years with a "much too large for a snowblower" driveway and have struggled year after year with the large storms and the heavy wet snow. Even when you have a good machine you have to muscle it quite a bit. I finally picked up a good used truck with a plow and plan to suffer no more. It's December tomorrow and still 60 degrees here. I've worked on this truck and plow all summer to get it in top shape and can't even try it out. Now there is no snow and I am suffering  I've even had a few neighbors inquire about me doing their driveways which will at least pay for my gas and no snow. I feel for you guys that do this for a living.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Monday or Tuesday could be your 1st test.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

BPK63 said:


> I have suffered for 20 years with a "much too large for a snowblower" driveway and have struggled year after year with the large storms and the heavy wet snow. Even when you have a good machine you have to muscle it quite a bit. I finally picked up a good used truck with a plow and plan to suffer no more. It's December tomorrow and still 60 degrees here. I've worked on this truck and plow all summer to get it in top shape and can't even try it out. Now there is no snow and I am suffering  I've even had a few neighbors inquire about me doing their driveways which will at least pay for my gas and no snow. I feel for you guys that do this for a living.


Just hold on it will be coming when you least expect it.I have neve rheard of CT not getting much snow.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

It will come dont worry! We have three more leaf jobs left so i dont mind the nice weather


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

Im going stir crazy!! I cant take it anymore. Im thinking I might just have the snow trucked in and dumped in a parking lot so I can play:bluebounc


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

jbone said:


> Im going stir crazy!! I cant take it anymore. Im thinking I might just have the snow trucked in and dumped in a parking lot so I can play:bluebounc


jbone,

Here is the answer to all your problems!!! xysport

http://www.hkdsnowmakers.com/portable_snowmaking_system.asp

Just set this up in a customers lot before you go to bed and wammo!! You have work in the morning!!

LMOA


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

it would be so nice if customers were dumb enough to fall for it! Thats hilarious. I could be making money year round!!!


----------

